# Kerberos - MIT vs. Heimdal Versions



## rtwingfield (Jul 24, 2011)

The heimdal port is not installed (i.e., not listed in the # pkg_info output and I have never intentionally installed it); never-the-less, after attempting to configure Kerberos ports, kbr5 and kbr5-appl, while following the steps in the Handbook 14.7.2 Setting up a Heimdal KDC . . .not realizing that Heimdal is a different port from the MIT version, I effected the following results:

```
# kstash
Master key: [I]whatever[/I]
Verifying - Master key: [I]whatever[/I]
kstash: writing key to `/var/heimdal/m-key'
kstash: writing master key file: open(/var/heimdal/m-key.new): No such file or directory
```
. . .but if the directory is manually created then the following will work:

```
# kstash
Master key: [I]whatever[/I]
Verifying - Master key: [I]whatever[/I]
kstash: writing key to `/var/heimdal/m-key'
```

. . .which suggests that after following the instructions in the _Handbook 14.7.2 Setting up a Heimdal KDC (at first not realizing, or it hadn't registered in my mind) that Heimdal is a separate version of Kerberos, the Heimdal objects were created.

I've since read the advisory that MIT Kerberos installs in /usr/local/sbin, et al.

My question is where did the Heimdal related objects such as kstash come from?  The dates on the objects are circa 2009 . . .about the time this server box was setup with FreeBSD v7.2.  As I mention before, the heimdal port is not listed by pkg_info._


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

There are some parts of heimdal integrated with the base OS.


----------

